# Solved: Certificate errors with IE 8



## db365 (Jul 13, 2010)

Read through the posting about certificate error while going to sites using IE8. I have check my date on my pc and it is correct. Also have added the sites to my "trusted sites" and that did not help. I have tried everything that I can find and still have the certificate errors. Does anyone have an answer? Thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

which site are you visiting ? post them here so we can give it a try.


----------



## db365 (Jul 13, 2010)

The main site I have a problem with is www.farmplan.com. I have tried everything from uninstalling the certificate and installing the new certificate, nothing so far has helped.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5359047_fix-internet-explorer-certificate-error.html


----------



## db365 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Followed the instructions and changed the settings in the advance tab and also went in an edit the "regedit". Also did a complete restart of machine, still have certificate error. Short of running over the machine, what next?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you try the registry tweak in the following link?

http://www.ehow.com/how_5024374_fix-certificate-error-internet-explorer.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Make sure your date and time are correct.*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If still no luck, try:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931125/en-us


----------



## db365 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes I did the regedit and that did not help. Took your suggestion and went to microsoft and downloaded the fix they had and the lasted one dated May 2010 and it has fixed the problem. So maybe a combination of regedit, changes in the advance tab of IE, and the updates from microsoft have fix the problem. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## db365 (Jul 13, 2010)

Phantom010, any chance you could like at my other post about unable to save Office 2007 Word/Excel files? We can save to the pc itself but not to a server or a jumpdrive. But we can copy and paste to server or jumpdrive.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps the following hotfix from Microsoft?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/970950/en-us


----------

